# Fehlermeldung bei Überprüfung der Java-Version



## flowstar (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen virtuellen Root-Server. Nachdem ich Java wie in der Anleitung beschrieben installiert habe, wollte ich noch einmal die Version überprüfen um sicher zu gehen. 
Mein Befehl: java -version
Fehlermeldung: 

Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for object heap


So wie ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe, liegt das wohl am Arbeitsspeicher. Laut meinem Anbieter (server4you.de ) muss ich den Arbeitsspeicher von 64 auf 24 herabsetzen. Doch der Befehl, den ich anwenden soll, funktioniert nicht - er gibt mir die selbe Fehlermeldung aus. 
Aus dem FAQ von server4you:

Warum startet java nicht  [ top ]

Rufen Sie java mit der Option -Xmx24m auf, um den Heap auf 24MB statt 64MB zu begrenzen. Der Wert kann zwar u.U. auf 32m erhöht werden, dann bleiben aber entsprechend weniger Resourcen für die anderen Dienste übrig. Der Defaultwert von 64MB ist zu hoch für die beschränkten Resourcen des vServers.

Rein logisch wäre der Befehl ja dann "java  -Xmx24m" oder irre ich mich da?

MfG

Flowstar


----------

